# Ocularis shooting session



## Tacnak (Apr 28, 2014)

I received the new simple shot ocularis yesterday so I thought I would take it out for a drive and give you guys a report. Sorry guys, but I have never done a video and I don't know how to add pictures to a post.

First impressions-
The ocularis is smaller than I thought it would be. I have smaller hands so it fit great in my hand. The rubber grip is also very comfortable. It has a soft feel to it. Not slippery or tacky. The packet also comes with two different size steel bearings to place inside the rubber plugs. It also comes with a set of simpleshot bands. I had seen Nathan's video so I already knew how to install the bands and plug. The packet does come with instructions, but not for the ocularis. The instruction are for regular simpleshot forks.

Shooting the Ocularis-
Setting up the ocularis to your preferred method of shooting takes little time. I didn't use the provided bands, instead I used a set of bands off of a scout that were still in great shape. I did have difficultly keeping one of the bearings inside the plug. One popped off into the grass before I even started shooting. After searching for 10 minutes I found it. Throughout my shooting session, it kept on wanting to pop out. I kept on checking it every few shots. It never popped out again, but for the rest of the session I had an uneasy feeling that the plug was going to get lose and the band was going to smack me in the face. 
Once I dialed in the ocularis, the fun began. I had no problem hitting strings of 8-12 shots at a time. I was shooting a soup can lid from 33ft. I shot about 125 rounds of 3/8 steel.

Pros and Cons-
Pros: The ocularis has a lot if great things going for it. It is comfortable, compact, and most importantly it is accurate. On top of that, you can customize it in a variety of shooting styles and with several types of bands and tubes. At @$35 it is also a great deal.

Cons: I didn't like that I had to continue pushing in the bearing that wanted to pop out. It was only on one side so maybe the plug is defective or I may installed it wrong. Once again, the instructions provided were not for the Ocularis so I'm not sure. If you lose the bearing, your shooting session might be over. It does take a bit of pressure to push the bearings into the plug and by the end of my session, the tip of my thumb was sore.

Overall, I am very happy with my purchase and would recommend it to any member on this forum. The technical problems I had may have a simple fix or I could be doing something wrong. I haven't contacted Nathan about my experience with the plug.

Milo


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you for the review!

Try using the smaller(7/16") bearing of the two sets supplied. Also, you can insert the bearing prior to installing the plug into the slingshot frame, just takes a bit more effort to get the plug properly seated. This is a first generation effort in the Ocularis concept, we really appreciate your real world feedback so we can make it even better.


----------



## kalanguya (Sep 20, 2014)

Agree with Nathan on installation of the bearing ahead of time before pushing in plug. You will get a thumb bruise the other way Good review!


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi guys i just ordered an ocularis in alluminum. Does anyone know if you can vet replacement plugs ?


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Im sorry get not vet.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi again everyone i just want to say the ocularis is outstanding . Ive been shooting it all week on my vacation it has been nothing but a pleasure .Great slingshot Lee and Nathan .


----------

